# All Dianabol discussion thread



## mugzy (Nov 27, 2020)

Time for the thread of the week. Please share our experience, knowledge and resources on answering a few commonly asked questions about dbol (dianabol).

Is dbol more effective orally or injected?

Can you do a dbol only cycle? 

What is the common dosage range of dbol daily for best results?

Should dbol be taken all at once or spaced out evenly through the day?

How long should a dbol cycle be?


Lets make this a thread of good information that we can point our internet brothers to who are looking for more information on dianabol.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 27, 2020)

With respect to a common dosage range for dbol I might suggest 30 - 50 mg/day is common. Many new users will make good gains on 10-15 mg/day and in powerlifting circles over 100 mg/day is common leading up to a meet. Dbol can have a significant impact on liver values hence higher dosages should be followed up with regular blood work every couple of weeks. Also higher dosages will increase blood pressure and water retention.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 27, 2020)

I know strength gains are fabulous. Been a few years since I've ran it. 
Has anyone found a way to maintain any of the strength gains? Id love to run it again.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve used a lot of dbol it’s by far my favorite steroid and the most fun to use. You need to train for a dbol cycle if that makes sense..You can’t just jump into 50 mg your gonna hurt yourself. You should already be well into what ever training your doing and strong before using it . It’s a extremely powerful aas you can put on 20 pounds of bulk in 4-6 weeks and all your lifts will feel like a feather. I’ve used it we’re u split the doses throughout the day and I’ve done the whole dose a hour before the gym . Both ways work well and will be effective.I found for heavy bench days I like to take a bigger dose an hour before the gym it helps with the bench big time. 

I noticed a huge difference from human grade dbol to ugl.. It’s very different in my experience. Human is way cleaner and way less stomach issues. The results are drastically different as well . You don’t need 50 mg of blue heart or pink anabol it’s to strong imo. 30 mg of the human grade is enough . Ugl always made me feel like shit and the point of dbol besides u get absolutely jacked is it’s a feel good drug. You feel amazing on it when it’s the quality stuff. As u can tell I loved it


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 27, 2020)

I think the best benefit Dbol offers over other orals is the feeling of well being..Most other compounds have harsh sides even if they are effective,they come at a cost..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2020)

There’s a lot more I didn’t get into like when to start the dbol. Some say use it as a kicker to start seeing results right away . Other say to use it in the middle when all the other aas have alreay kicked and have it all work together. This I think will yield the best results when I have everything peaking at the same
time . Kick starting is more a rookie thing to see results fast . The list of dbol benefits and how to use it can go on and on  . But I think that’s good for this specific topic


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 27, 2020)

Just finished 25mg a day for 8wks,no weight gain really, but really increased my strength!
I used it like 8yrs ago at 50mg a day w 30added pounds and strength gain was awesome!
Not really sure how good of quality the D was my last run?
Would like to do another run but I feel it's hard for me to find D bol I can count on?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Just finished 25mg a day for 8wks,no weight gain really, but really increased my strength!
> I used it like 8yrs ago at 50mg a day w 30added pounds and strength gain was awesome!
> Not really sure how good of quality the D was my last run?
> Would like to do another run but I feel it's hard for me to find D bol I can count on?


dbol
that U don’t gain weight from is something wrong . It’s the best weight gaining aas there is


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 27, 2020)

On dbol I felt some strength gain and some weight gain, but it wasnt anywhere close to what others describe.

In general I think all of my gear for my cycle was underdosed or I am really just a low responder to gear.

My squat jumped the most, in two months it was up about 35lbs. Bench was flat. Deadlift went up about 20lbs. Body weight went up about 10 lbs.

Second time I tried dbol I got nothing out of it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2020)

dted23 said:


> On dbol I felt some strength gain and some weight gain, but it wasnt anywhere close to what others describe.
> 
> In general I think all of my gear for my cycle was underdosed or I am really just a low responder to gear.
> 
> ...


bunk stuff u can’t not notice real
dbol it’s something that makes u say wow whenit kicks in .
its pretty amazing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2020)

If I was a football player I would use dbol . It would be perfect for that sport


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 27, 2020)

I gonna disagree with you Bundy on that one..For football and gaining weight...Drol
1-You can't over-train on it.. it's regeneration is unmatched..
2-50mgs of Dbol...vs..50mgs of Drol..will gain more on Drol..now quality muscle that's another thing.. both gain water weight and once usage is haulted one will loose strength and weight..


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 27, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I gonna disagree with you Bundy on that one..For football and gaining weight...Drol
> 1-You can't over-train on it.. it's regeneration is unmatched..
> 2-50mgs of Dbol...vs..50mgs of Drol..will gain more on Drol..now quality muscle that's another thing.. both gain water weight and once usage is haulted one will loose strength and weight..


Oh no here comes the Dbol vs Drol comparisons. 

Dbol makes me stronger
no, Adrol makes me stronger!

Dbol adds more water weight
no, Adrol adds more water weight


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I gonna disagree with you Bundy on that one..For football and gaining weight...Drol
> 1-You can't over-train on it.. it's regeneration is unmatched..
> 2-50mgs of Dbol...vs..50mgs of Drol..will gain more on Drol..now quality muscle that's another thing.. both gain water weight and once usage is haulted one will loose strength and weight..


I’ve used nice amount of adrol as well . It’s to mean compared to dbol it won’t feel anywhere as good as
dbol will . Much for acid reflex on th stomach making eating almost impossible on drol. Strength wise I still like
the dbol more . Drol just is a bit drier it won’t add as much water weight . Im
more of a dbol guy


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bosley_Ziegler

this is a great product, have used it every which way but loose

in the late 80's these things were abundant

you'd see the little pink boogers on the floors of all the locker rooms & gymnasiums

 falling out peoples pockets like candy

back then would do stand alones at 50mgs a day for up to 3 months at a time 

at one point ballooned up to 256 pounds was really strong but nothing pretty 

(gut hanging over the belt and the whole bit) really strong though 

nowadays use it at 15mgs a day for a couple weeks at a time 

or just 5 mgs as a pre workout with coffee

when the bundy says real dbol he means the British Dispensary

Pink 5mg hexagon's

View attachment 10913


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 27, 2020)

the best Dbol I ever got was my first cycle of Dbol 9 years ago. it put 20lbs on me in 5 weeks. my bench went up 50lbs. my arms grew 2 inches and my chest and back felt swollen 24/7. I remember getting random pumps/cramps/twitching in my biceps and I'd get terrible pumps/cramps in my calves just from going for a walk. 

I've run 4-5 Dbols cycles since, and none of them compared to the first one.

This is what 30mg of good dbol will do to you after 5 weeks (and 500mg test)
this is 9 years ago.

180-185 lbs


200 lbs



then after the the water weight drops and you harden out you'll look like this 2 weeks later
187 lbs


I had very messy college roommates


to this day I lye awake at night  dreaming of scoring Dbol like the one I got years ago.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 27, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> dbol
> that U don’t gain weight from is something wrong . It’s the best weight gaining aas there is



I realize tht! Let I said not sure of the quality of them they were in capsule form,my diet was right, plenty of calories and protein, was 278lbs w started might of hit 289lbs around the 3rd week!
Hopefully I come across a better source for them? Like I said my 1st D bol encounter was awesome!


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2020)

From an experienced power lifter POV

My experience with dbol are positive for strength and minimal sides for a cycle of 6-10 weeks at 100mg a day on a 285 pound guy.  The main sides I have experienced were elevated liver counts on bloodwork and some acid reflux during this addition.  I prefer it all at 1 dose about an hour before my workout.  

Everyone has different reactions to every different steroid, but for me, these are the reactions i get.  

I tore my RC several years ago when I was bench only in powerlifting, I was very near my meet when it happened. It needed surgery and I have to do bloodwork to have the surgery.  My surgeon was very muck like WTF on my liver counts but the surgery went forward.  I do take better care of my liver now when on any oral.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 27, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I think the best benefit Dbol offers over other orals is the feeling of well being..Most other compounds have harsh sides even if they are effective,they come at a cost..


Yea man. Adrol is like that for me. Loved the stuff but it made me feel like crap.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 27, 2020)

tinymk said:


> From an experienced power lifter POV
> 
> My experience with dbol are positive for strength and minimal sides for a cycle of 6-10 weeks at 100mg a day on a 285 pound guy.  The main sides I have experienced were elevated liver counts on bloodwork and some acid reflux during this addition.  I prefer it all at 1 dose about an hour before my workout.
> 
> ...


May I ask how you take better care of your liver now? I take a cleanse mix I bought at Walmart. I have no idea if it’s even effective.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> May I ask how you take better care of your liver now? I take a cleanse mix I bought at Walmart. I have no idea if it’s even effective.


What I use is taking Tudca 500mg along with Source Naturals liver guard( silymarin, CoQ10, N-Acetyl Cysteine complex) both bought on Amazon.  This was originally from advise for friends in the mix.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 28, 2020)

I like dbol a lot, however I get pretty nasty sides from all oral steroids (not mentioning what they are in an open forum). So I stay away from them all.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 28, 2020)

Dbol was the first AAS i used along with test back in the 80s, and Zeig. is right the pink tabs were very abundant, and very potent. Used them while training for football, and I still believe for gaining weight, and strength nothing compares that i know of anyway.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2020)

Dbol is fun. Quick temporary gains in size and strength. I say temporary because if you don't take test with it, you will be a deflated balloon in a matter of a month or less. I have had some of my best PRs made while taking dbol.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 28, 2020)

1. Is Dbol more effective orally or injected?
Injectable Dbol does not have the same intended effect as the oral version. Oral DBOL will yield much more noticeable gains. Though I do feel the injectable version 
Has its benefits for other purposes.

2. Can you do a dbol only cycle ?
Yeah sure you can. Do i recommend it? No. Lol. Dbol will strongly and quickly suppress your natural testosterone production. Dose dependabt on how quickly. 

3. What is the common dosage range daily of Dbol for best results?
The average range for best results in my opinion is 30-50 mgs per day for intermediate and advanced users. Anything over 50 is just wasting your product. For the beginner user, 20 mgs to start will yield desired results. Om not a fan of beginners running dbol or any highly strong oral. 

4. Should dbol be taken all at once or Spaced out evenly throughout the day?
Dbol has a half life of 3 to 5 hours. For the bodybuilders looking for the best results dosages spread out throughout the day to maintain serum levels at elevated state are recommended. Taken with meals.

5.  How long should a dbol cycle be?
I do not recommend a dbol cycle be any longer than 6 weeks max.

My experience with DBOL has always been  a positive one with increased strength and mass at only 30 mgs ed. Personally, I have never felt the need to go  higher  in helping  control the possible increase of unwanted and dangerous side effects. With dbol, the side effects can be plenty at the higher doses.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2020)

Seeker said:


> 1. Is Dbol more effective orally or injected?
> Injectable Dbol does not have the same intended effect as the oral version. Oral DBOL will yield much more noticeable gains. Though I do feel the injectable version
> Has its benefits for other purposes.
> 
> ...



I have never needed more than 50mg per day but like you 30mg per day always gave me plenty enough results. I also second the evenly spaced dosages. Just like test or any other injectable, I find less sides with multiple doses with orals vs all at once.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have never needed more than 50mg per day but like you 30mg per day always gave me plenty enough results. I also second the evenly spaced dosages. Just like test or any other injectable, I find less sides with multiple doses with orals vs all at once.



Powerlifters will have a different approach to taking it all at once vs spreading it out throughout the day.  Dbol becomes active 1.5 to 3 hours after ingestion. So for them, I recommend they take it 1.5 hours pre workout


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2020)

the only time's I've ever had leg size worthy to be in a pair short shorts, has been on Dbol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 29, 2020)

Dbol is God’s nectar. My favorite steroid. Others have pretty much spelled it out. 

for football and powerlifting - nothing is better IMO. 

Im also a low dose guy. Always get good results at around 30mg. The pink Thais were the best Dbols I ever ran. Nothing else has been nearly as good.


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2020)

You suns'a'bitches have me wanting to try it now. :32 (18):


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 29, 2020)

Well you should..it works nicely with Deca and NPP..


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Well you should..it works nicely with Deca and NPP..


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 29, 2020)

Sound of Music
Damn how old are you?


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Sound of Music
> Damn how old are you?



I'm 44.

Must've watched that movie 100's of times. My mom would play it over and over on the VCR. It was 2 tapes long, if I'm remembering correctly.

I will bust out the Von Trapp family song at any time!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 29, 2020)

Small world..my mother was the same..


----------



## Sickman (Dec 4, 2020)

I've been running injectable dbol at 50mg ed the past 5 weeks, and I love it. Hardly any sides, other than my liver enzymes and BP are slightly elevated. My strength has skyrocketed and my weight has made a huge jump too. I went from 230 to 246. Good stuff. I'm adding it to every bulking cycle from now on.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 4, 2020)

I'll leave it to the experts to answer the specific questions, but I ran an NPP/Test/Dbol a few months ago with great success. Minimal sides other than drenching the sheets at night for a while (abnormal I believe)

One note for me was that I felt like a fukin superhero for a while.....and then I didn't. Dealt with some serious lack of motivation and energy issues after coming off this run and dropping back to a high end TRT dose. It's started to level out, but I definitely took some of the mental aspects for granted.

All in all, two thumbs up and will do again. bumping up from 25mg/day to 50 next time.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 4, 2020)

One thing I'd like to add to is the dbol has been giving me some pretty terrible back pumps. I take taurine pre workout and it still happens. It's well worth it, bc the gains I've gotten are so insane. My bench has went up about 50 lbs in 5 weeks, maybe more.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 4, 2020)

The biggest positive aspect (for me) of dbol and pheraplex which is very similar, is the massive euphoria they create.. they make you feel GREAT! A big mood booster. I can't handle more than 30-40mg of legit dbol or 40-50mg pheraplex


----------



## Sickman (Dec 4, 2020)

I agree, it gives me an amazing mood boost. I feel confident and have an aura of positive feelings. Definitely not looking forward to the crash. I've got 4 more days left.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 4, 2020)

Dbol is fun, especially for upper body days.
I could not hit deadlift PRs on it though, the pumps were way too much. Deadlift skyrocketed once Dbol began to wear off


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 4, 2020)

dted23 said:


> Dbol is fun, especially for upper body days.
> I could not hit deadlift PRs on it though, the pumps were way too much. Deadlift skyrocketed once Dbol began to wear off



Taurine and citrulline malate are your best friends for alleviating and preventing lower back and calf pumps. I had days in college where I was waddling to class cause the calves would get stupid pumped from just walking lol


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2020)

I have never experienced these excruciating back pumps people always complain about. The only thing I recall is catching a leg cramp now and then during marathon sex sessions while on tren


----------



## Sickman (Dec 4, 2020)

The back pumps I get are so bad, I literally can't walk for 20 min after deadlifts. It happens to my brother too. He stopped dbol after 2 weeks bc it got so bad. I just push through it because the gains are so good.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 4, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I have never experienced these excruciating back pumps people always complain about. The only thing I recall is catching a leg cramp now and then during marathon sex sessions while on tren



Wife would complain when on tren.. are you done yet im sore... lol

Hate gettin a hammy cramp during sex lol I've found low potassium to usually be the cause.  I use sodium free salt like No Salt or Nu Salt to get a big boost in my potassium levels.  Also works to lower blood pressure as well as a good diuretic expelling subcutaneous fluid while keeping the muscle full.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 4, 2020)

The summer was the worst, I would work out outside and dehydrate so the cramps were frequent and awful. My girl and I would go for walks I often couldn’t finish.

She chalked it up to the water, but I knew better.

Daily bananas twice, and an electrolyte tablet in my water during workouts helped. I still get nasty foot cramps after coming off the dbol I never had before.

I didn’t cramp in general like I do now. A heavy squat day might mean a sudden need to stand while chilling on the couch. During a formal dinner with the in-laws I had to stand because my quads cramped. Fortunately my fiancée explained, as I had told her a hour earlier, that I went hard on squats that day.


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 4, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Taurine and citrulline malate are your best friends for alleviating and preventing lower back and calf pumps. I had days in college where I was waddling to class cause the calves would get stupid pumped from just walking lol



why not just take straight L-Citrulline instead of malate, which is basically cut ?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 4, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> why not just take straight L-Citrulline instead of malate, which is basically cut ?



I don't really think of an addition to a particular compound as cutting it.. it literally changes the effects of the compound.. not so drastically in this case, I've used both and found the malate to be far more effective

Unrelated to your question, but kinda fits this thread.  Adding a simple methylation to a compound can completely change the effects of said compound. For example adding a methyl group to boldenone/equipoise is how we ended up with dianabol. I don't think anyone is gonna say dbol is cut equipoise...


----------



## Send0 (Dec 4, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Wife would complain when on tren.. are you done yet im sore... lol



I would get this complaint... I could also tell she was silently complaining/judging me for the buckets of sweat that would come out during sex. LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2020)

The dbol ardol conversation is stupid . I found them to be completely different drugs


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 5, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Wife would complain when on tren.. are you done yet im sore... lol
> 
> Hate gettin a hammy cramp during sex lol I've found low potassium to usually be the cause.  I use sodium free salt like No Salt or Nu Salt to get a big boost in my potassium levels.  Also works to lower blood pressure as well as a good diuretic expelling subcutaneous fluid while keeping the muscle full.



I bought some No Salt today based on this post.  It is GOD awful! 

Do you actually put it on food or do you mix it with something as a supplement?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 5, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I bought some No Salt today based on this post.  It is GOD awful!
> 
> Do you actually put it on food or do you mix it with something as a supplement?



Bro I know.. not as bad as berberine, but it ain't yummy! 

I honestly don't like ****ing with my food's taste so I'll add a half tsp to a cup of water and then chase with a shot of pickle juice and more water. I've done over a tsp before but it literally feels like it's burning your insides - bad stomach ache. I should probably just cap it lol


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 7, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> I don't really think of an addition to a particular compound as cutting it.. it literally changes the effects of the compound.. not so drastically in this case, I've used both and found the malate to be far more effective
> 
> Unrelated to your question, but kinda fits this thread.  Adding a simple methylation to a compound can completely change the effects of said compound. For example adding a methyl group to boldenone/equipoise is how we ended up with dianabol. I don't think anyone is gonna say dbol is cut equipoise...


A ha 
10 char


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 29, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> I'll leave it to the experts to answer the specific questions, but I ran an NPP/Test/Dbol a few months ago with great success. Minimal sides other than drenching the sheets at night for a while (abnormal I believe)
> 
> One note for me was that I felt like a fukin superhero for a while.....and then I didn't. Dealt with some serious lack of motivation and energy issues after coming off this run and dropping back to a high end TRT dose. It's started to level out, but I definitely took some of the mental aspects for granted.
> 
> All in all, two thumbs up and will do again. bumping up from 25mg/day to 50 next time.



Dbol jacks up your dopamine levels... That's why you feel depressed coming off.

Next time take some samE, B6 and 5-htp to boost your dopamine levels back up after coming off.


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 29, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Taurine and citrulline malate are your best friends for alleviating and preventing lower back and calf pumps. I had days in college where I was waddling to class cause the calves would get stupid pumped from just walking lol



I ran EQ my first cycle and i couldn't make it past 10 min of pick up basketball before my calfs pumped to the point of pain.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 21, 2021)

Just wanted to add this video to the thread. I really like anabolic doc, he covers the history and sides of dbol pretty well.


----------



## Matter (Jan 23, 2021)

Down south all  users do not like dbol due to it being viable in pill only  - they instead go hard cord with local tren A or orden ment.


Some  batshit crazy I've seen - good to see the video posted by Cohiba


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 24, 2021)

Matter said:


> Down south all  users do not like dbol due to it being viable in pill only  - they instead go hard cord with local tren A or orden ment.
> 
> 
> Some  batshit crazy I've seen - good to see the video posted by Cohiba


there's no option to pin dbol down "south"?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 24, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> there's no option to pin dbol down "south"?



Only on the north. You didn't know this is regional?


----------



## smithfit (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi guys, I need your help. Do you recommand for starters Dianoged 10 50 tabs from big-up.shop ? I am not very good in this, and that's why i need your opinions. Thank you very much. Have a nice workouts!


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 25, 2021)

smithfit said:


> Hi guys, I need your help. Do you recommand for starters Dianoged 10 50 tabs from big-up.shop ? I am not very good in this, and that's why i need your opinions. Thank you very much. Have a nice workouts!



No not that one, this what you need right here
https://hitechpharma.com/products/dianabol


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 28, 2021)

Sorry I’m a little late to the table here.
From personal experience I didn’t see the wonderful one-hour-prior-pre-workout pump everybody else raved about.  

Some obvious notes that should be repeated: this aromatizes easily so make sure to have an AI on hand and ready to use.

I’ve only cycled it once for 8 weeks.  I will try again later this year.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> No not that one, this what you need right here
> https://hitechpharma.com/products/dianabol



LMFAO where did u find this ?!?


----------



## hardlyhardly (Feb 5, 2021)

im looking for a good source to buy from any suggestions?  hard to tell whats legit with all the fake stuff about and scams I need personal experience recommendations.  im very new.  ive used legal "dbol" im set on going for the real deal.  where to?  thanks glad to be here!


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 5, 2021)

hardlyhardly said:


> im looking for a good source to buy from any suggestions?  hard to tell whats legit with all the fake stuff about and scams I need personal experience recommendations.  im very new.  ive used legal "dbol" im set on going for the real deal.  where to?  thanks glad to be here!



Welcome to the ug...


----------



## hardlyhardly (Feb 5, 2021)

thank you sir.  are we not sharing sources?


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 5, 2021)

hardlyhardly said:


> thank you sir.  are we not sharing sources?



We are not. Also don't do dbol alone if that's your plan


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2021)

hardlyhardly said:


> thank you sir.  are we not sharing sources?



dude, these guys are just trying to keep you down

& dont say I never hooked you up 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/35424-How-To-Find-A-Source


----------



## Hooba (Feb 5, 2021)

HI!!!  I don't need a source since I already have one and I'm not going to ask.... LOL!!  I am however running my first Dbol cycle at 25mg a day dosing the full thing about an hour before the gym.  I'm finishing up my 2nd week and I'm noticing a big jump in strength and a moderate jump in weight.  I can see why they call it the "Feel good" steroid, I feel amazing, I sleep damn good and I get wicked boners!!!   Only planning on running it for a total of 4 weeks and I'll be done.  I've been running cardarine along with it and I'm surprised my bloodwork looks as good as it does.  Thanks for starting this thread and I look forward to seeing what others post.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2021)

CerialPoopa, 

what mgs per pill you got ?


----------



## Hooba (Feb 5, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> CerialPoopa,
> 
> what mgs per pill you got ?



I've got 25mg per pill.  I just pop one about an hour or two before the gym and let the pumps roll.  I get some funky back pumps it feels at times but nothing that stops me.


----------



## Ped X (Feb 5, 2021)

If the back pumps arn't making you cry, you need to up your dbol.


----------



## Hooba (Feb 5, 2021)

Ped X said:


> If the back pumps arn't making you cry, you need to up your dbol.


 I can't imagine trying to run another 25mg on top of what I'm doing now.  My E2 was a roller coaster trying to get it under control with just the 25mg.    I'll give it a go LOL!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2021)

SerialHooba said:


> I can't imagine trying to run another 25mg on top of what I'm doing now.  My E2 was a roller coaster trying to get it under control with just the 25mg.    I'll give it a go LOL!!!



25mgs per pills is an over kill imo

(considering how well it works at even 5mgs am 5mgs pm)

oughta split it in at least half go half am half pm


----------



## Hooba (Feb 5, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> 25mgs per pills is an over kill imo
> 
> (considering how well it works at even 5mgs am 5mgs pm)
> 
> oughta split it in at least half go half am half pm



I'll try that!  Thanks John


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> 25mgs per pills is an over kill imo
> 
> (considering how well it works at even 5mgs am 5mgs pm)
> 
> oughta split it in at least half go half am half pm


5 mg only works with the human grade stuff. Keep that in mind


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> 5 mg only works with the human grade stuff. Keep that in mind



ok that makes sense now because 25mgs of the pinkies in one serving would close off my pee hole


----------



## Big Mikey (Feb 5, 2021)

I get too puffy on dianabol. Not a fan.


----------



## Camoninja (Feb 6, 2021)

I have some on hand that I haven't taken.  10mg per pill. Not sure if they're legit or not. I guess take them and see what happens right?


----------



## dreamtempo (Mar 25, 2021)

I can't recall where I read/heard this (perhaps that makes this next part not credible) but someone said something along the lines of AI's should not be taken with dbol as it can increase its toxicity.

Any clarification/light to be shed on this?


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 4, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Time for the thread of the week. Please share our experience, knowledge and resources on answering a few commonly asked questions about dbol (dianabol).
> 
> Is dbol more effective orally or injected?
> 
> ...



Figured on asking here instead of starting a new thread…

First time using dianabol. Which dose would you guys recommend 
25mg a day or 37.5mg a day?

Got 50mg pills, gonna cut them 4 ways with the pill cutter, they’re pretty big so that’s not gonna be an issue


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Figured on asking here instead of starting a new thread…
> 
> First time using dianabol. Which dose would you guys recommend
> 25mg a day or 37.5mg a day?
> ...


Do you have an AI ready in case you run into problems?


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Do you have an AI ready in case you run into problems?


Yessir
I have arimidex for my trt. Feel good on .5mg every 3.5 days. Gonna confirm with blood work before starting the dbol

not starting the dbol for a couple months. Just getting everything in order first


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Yessir
> I have arimidex for my trt. Feel good on .5mg every 3.5 days. Gonna confirm with blood work before starting the dbol
> 
> not starting the dbol for a couple months. Just getting everything in order first


I'm a fan of starting lower, because you can always go up if there are no issues. 

I'm going to be trying Dbol for the 1st time myself this upcoming winter. My plan is either 25 mg every day, or just on training days, leaning towards the latter. 

If all goes well, maybe next time I use it I'll bump it up slightly. Or stay the same, because if it's working, why mess with a good thing!


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm a fan of starting lower, because you can always go up if there are no issues.
> 
> I'm going to be trying Dbol for the 1st time myself this upcoming winter. My plan is either 25 mg every day, or just on training days, leaning towards the latter.
> 
> If all goes well, maybe next time I use it I'll bump it up slightly. Or stay the same, because if it's working, why mess with a good thing!


I’m trying to decide whether to run it alone with my trt dose or along side a higher test cycle. Kinda leaning toward dbol alone so I know what it does for future reference


----------



## Trump (Jul 4, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Figured on asking here instead of starting a new thread…
> 
> First time using dianabol. Which dose would you guys recommend
> 25mg a day or 37.5mg a day?
> ...


50mg pre workout,


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I’m trying to decide whether to run it alone with my trt dose or along side a higher test cycle. Kinda leaning toward dbol alone so I know what it does for future reference


I'm going to run it alongside 300 Test and 300 NPP, so those are always in the background, elevated levels and doing their thing constantly driving anabolism. 

The Dbol pre workout will be to leverage it's effects to amplify the workout, and aid in recovery immediately after. It has such a short half life, and I don't want to take 4x per day. I'm not sure if that small a dose would have much effect.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm going to run it alongside 300 Test and 300 NPP, so those are always in the background, elevated levels and doing their thing constantly driving anabolism.
> 
> The Dbol pre workout will be to leverage it's effects to amplify the workout, and aid in recovery immediately after. It has such a short half life, and I don't want to take 4x per day. I'm not sure if that small a dose would have much effect.


I’ve got 400 test and 200 deca
Not sure when I’m going to start it though.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 5, 2021)

i took ''dbol'' 30mgs for a month, didnt notice a difference at all ... fake probably or maybe im a non responder. it seemed really suspicious too just little pink tabs in a baggie.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jul 5, 2021)

IME, 50mg a day split into 2 doses, one of which 2 hrs before my workout. That did well for me, I’m a hyper responded, I noticed the effects within about 5 days. Strength started climbing, even motivation was on par. I was just always ready to throw some weight. There were times I had to go into the gym and just throw on gloves and go to town on my bags. Hard to explain. Could have been the stack I was running it with too. (700EQ/450Tren/700Test) it was a beast.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 5, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> IME, 50mg a day split into 2 doses, one of which 2 hrs before my workout. That did well for me, I’m a hyper responded, I noticed the effects within about 5 days. Strength started climbing, even motivation was on par. I was just always ready to throw some weight. There were times I had to go into the gym and just throw on gloves and go to town on my bags. Hard to explain. Could have been the stack I was running it with too. (700EQ/450Tren/700Test) it was a beast.


That sounds awesome 

You don’t think 50mg is too high to start with for first time?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jul 5, 2021)

I hit 50 from the jump, but brother, i was under close supervision by my coach too. He looked over my bloods and i had to tell him everything i was feeling, lifting and eating.. 
Also, consider, experience with these types of things. 
Just be careful if youve not played around with a lot of PEDs for a length of time..


----------



## rexwal (Aug 26, 2021)

I haven't run dbol in a few years but keeping the runs short is best (6-8 weeks).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2021)

The best aas and the most fun to use imo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2021)

Dbol will make a man out of the biggest pussy u can find


----------



## eazy (Aug 26, 2021)

dbol is what I expected being on steroids to be like. This is the one time I can say I felt something that's not a negative side effect.

(test c as an example to me is disappointing if you expect to "feel" something or know your on)

It lived up to and exceeded my expectations.

50 mg daily, all at once, 1 hour before training. 8 weeks. After 2 weeks I gained 12 lbs(all water I know) with the majority appearing in my chest traps and shoulders. It gives a euphoria, head in the clouds. 

Downside made me sick/nauseous toward the end of the 8 weeks. I missed the euphoria, took a few days to get past that. I pissed away the gains. I didn't respect the insane strength and hurt myself.


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> The best aas and the most fun to use imo


You've used it a bunch, let me pick your brain... 

Is using just on workout days as a pre-workout beneficial, or is it a waste compared to every day? Plan is 25 mg. 

I will be running 350 Test and 350 NPP alongside it as well.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You've used it a bunch, let me pick your brain...
> 
> Is using just on workout days as a pre-workout beneficial, or is it a waste compared to every day? Plan is 25 mg.
> 
> I will be running 350 Test and 350 NPP alongside it as well.


My best cycle was that exactly. 350 Test, 350 NPP, and I did 50 dbol an hour before lifting. Very full.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> My best cycle was that exactly. 350 Test, 350 NPP, and I did 50 dbol an hour before lifting. Very full.


My upcoming bulk is test + NPP... been thinking of using dbol during the last 6 weeks if the gains start to slow down.

Did you take dbol on your rest days, or only on your lifting days?


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My upcoming bulk is test + NPP... been thinking of using dbol during the last 6 weeks if the gains start to slow down.
> 
> Did you take dbol on your rest days, or only on your lifting days?


He lifts everyday, so BOTH!!!  🤣

Only joking @dted23


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> He lifts everyday, so BOTH!!!  🤣
> 
> Only joking @dted23


CJ is right. I have been lifting 7 days a week, so I took it 7 days a week. That's not advisable, but I'm too hard on myself to take days off usually.

That said, generally, I have schedule conflicts and end up missing once a week anyways out of neccessity.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 26, 2021)

Sort of unrelated but when I took Anadrol randomly as a preworkout it was useless. But 5 days in a row and I was swelling up in a good way. But my nipples were too 🤣

Didn’t develop gyno but I was worried enough I stopped. Man I miss it though. That stuff was great


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 26, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Sort of unrelated but when I took Anadrol randomly as a preworkout it was useless. But 5 days in a row and I was swelling up in a good way. But my nipples were too 🤣
> 
> Didn’t develop gyno but I was worried enough I stopped. Man I miss it though. That stuff was great


Anadrol did help swell up during a cut. Same prob with immediate nipple response.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Anadrol did help swell up during a cut. Same prob with immediate nipple response.


Did you like anadrol? Was it helpful for strength? Mass/hypertrophy? Both?

Hope you don't mind the question. I've never been big on orals, so I never got around to experimenting with anadrol. Looking to get the thoughts of people who have used them.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Did you like anadrol? Was it helpful for strength? Mass/hypertrophy? Both?
> 
> Hope you don't mind the question. I've never been big on orals, so I never got around to experimenting with anadrol. Looking to get the thoughts of people who have used them.


Anadrol, I can only comment on the fullness.

I was deep in starvation on the cut. Visually it was a big winner. But I wasn’t eating enough to say what else it would have accomplished.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 27, 2021)

@CJ275 dont take dbol on off days, according to MorePlatesMoreDates Derek


----------



## Trump (Aug 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My upcoming bulk is test + NPP... been thinking of using dbol during the last 6 weeks if the gains start to slow down.
> 
> Did you take dbol on your rest days, or only on your lifting days?


Take it bang in the middle of your cycle it’s great then you have chance to solidify your gains before your come off


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You've used it a bunch, let me pick your brain...
> 
> Is using just on workout days as a pre-workout beneficial, or is it a waste compared to every day? Plan is 25 mg.
> 
> I will be running 350 Test and 350 NPP alongside it as well.


You want to use it everyday even on rest days . I love using it as a pre workout it’s the best for that . Drop a few dbols a hour before hitting the gym is the way I do it . Go 40 mg cj it’s a nice easy dose . 25 is a bit low I think


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 27, 2021)

I’m a big believer that human grade dbol absolutely smokes any ugl dbol by a lot.. Anyone that has used blue hearts or pink anabol knows what I mean


----------



## Hooba (Aug 28, 2021)

First time I tried the DS I dosed it just like I would the other grade stuff.... not a smart idea!!!


----------



## Barndog (Aug 29, 2021)

I have only used Winstrol. Would like to try something stronger. Suggestions? And where to get some in Canada?


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 1, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m a big believer that human grade dbol absolutely smokes any ugl dbol by a lot.. Anyone that has used blue hearts or pink anabol knows what I mean


I haven't found anabol 5 in years. Those pink potent mfers were worth their weight on gold


----------



## rexwal (Dec 12, 2021)

My god. Best oral I've ever used, out of anavar, winny, epistane,  and proviron. So, I haven't used drol, for example, so I can't say more!

I think the key is being lean and not having a junk food diet. No bloat here at 30mg a day. I look like such a freak in the gym, have never felt bigger while simultaneously staying lean thru diet and use of EQ, and test.

I think I get better results from the hormones considered "bulking" ones anyway - I have the skinny genes, it would really take a lot of junk food for a while for me to get fat. I'm also young too and probably benefit from high g0GH? No idea.

I also feel like for some reason my arms have benefited more from dbol than other body parts? Anybody else get this? Especially biceps, much fuller and bigger with better peak. It could be coincidence since I'm training them a bit differently than in the past - more frequency but fewer exercises/volume per week.


----------



## Davis (Dec 12, 2021)

DBol is awesome for fullness. Most of it will be gone after stopping it but you will feel like the hulk when running it. I ran it at high bodyfat and now at lower bodyfat for the purpose of fullness while cutting. I will_* never*_ use DBol with high bodyfat again, the stomach and face bloat are insane. I looked pregnant in shirts and that's what made stop eating big on the end weeks of my bulk resulting in slow gains. After stopping it my stomach went back to normal and I was like: Damn, wasted some good gains.

Also running DBol with Arimidex from the beginning while cutting is awesome, very low bloat and still insane pumps that last the whole day. I think it's not so good for bulking since you will hinder the estrogen related gains.


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 12, 2021)

any benefit to pulsing dbol on 3 heavy lifting days leading up to a day i need to meet a lady ( i want to try to look my best) then dropping it for a while.


----------



## Sentinel620 (Mar 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm a fan of starting lower, because you can always go up if there are no issues.
> 
> I'm going to be trying Dbol for the 1st time myself this upcoming winter. My plan is either 25 mg every day, or just on training days, leaning towards the latter.
> 
> If all goes well, maybe next time I use it I'll bump it up slightly. Or stay the same, because if it's working, why mess with a good thing!



So did you end up running this cycle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2022)

Sentinel620 said:


> So did you end up running this cycle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did, I was going to run 25 mg Dbol every day at the end of my cycle. Three weeks in I pulled the plug due to an acne flareup. I gave the rest away. 

I didn't notice anything extraordinary to make me want to ever use it again, but I was taking a lower dose, and plenty of other people love it. 

That was just my experience.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> I did, I was going to run 25 mg Dbol every day at the end of my cycle. Three weeks in I pulled the plug due to an acne flareup. I gave the rest away.
> 
> I didn't notice anything extraordinary to make me want to ever use it again, but I was taking a lower dose, and plenty of other people love it.
> 
> That was just my experience.



I've never used d-bol.  

It's supposed to be an awesome bulking compound,  and as my AAS use was for my wrestling/boxing hobby bulking didn't make sense.  

But I wonder how well it would work to regain mass loss with age?


----------

